# Storms...can they sense them?



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

So I noticed last night that my fishy was freaking out and swimming like crazy. And then during the night we had a huge storm, tornados, thunder, lighting, etc etc...could he have been freaking out because he sensed the storm?


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know...interesting question!
Animals do sense when something strange is going on. 
Was there anything happening at the moment when your betta freaked out, like a loud noise or anything with his home?
I do remember when I first go Thai (my VT male), he got scared of a thunderstorm that came by here. The first thing he did when it thundered was burry his face inside of the plant in his tank. (poor little fishy!) 
He did that twice and then got used to it, so he isn't really scared by them anymore. At least I haven't seen him do that, if he is afraid of them he hides.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

My boys didn't go ballistic last night, but they do usually find a hiding spot and stay low. Quinn hid behind the heater last night, and Boba stayed in his crocodile skull. I didn't watch them after that though. I was tired!


----------



## Khor5e (Feb 20, 2011)

at the moment i had just gotten back home from a weekend away. But there was no thunder then...it was completely clear. could it be that he just recongized me? I dont know...it's a little weird. It's thundering and storming like crazy now and he's fine. Owell, maybe he's just weird.


----------



## RiverStoneBetta (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, you're getting the cell that I just got. Supposedly dropped a tornado right on our heads, but I slept through it. I only woke up when the filters kept restarting every time the power flickered. 

I have problems sleeping when I can't hear a filter nowadays.


----------



## Malvolti (Nov 15, 2010)

I would imagine they can sense storms. Increases in pressure and humidity usually precede a storm. Fish tend to be very sensitive to environmental pressure, they need to be.

I would imagine they can also feel atmospheric ionization and stuff but it all gets very technical. You would need to sit a marine biologist and a meteorologist down to talk about it and then find someone who can translate all the technical terms to make sense.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Dojo loaches, corydoras, and many other fish can sense them. They must sense them, because storms can cause increased flow speed, which affects the fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yes they affect them. The change in pressure induces a nest building and spawning behavior which is why many breeders plan their spawns based on the rain.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

some people report their bettas destroying bubble nests before storms. so, i guess they can.


----------

